# I don't know how use a Kubota L3010 need help in Denver Colorado



## Andy Gaucin (7 mo ago)

I just bought it never use a tractor before someone! Colorado area? I just change all the hoses and now the bucket doesn't move it all Any Idea Guys ? tnx For looking


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Have you checked the hydraulic fluid level? If that is good, does any other hydraulics work?


----------



## Andy Gaucin (7 mo ago)

hi! yes drives forward and reverse the pto shaft turns Thas all I can see is a shift to move to have power to the bucket??


----------



## Andy Gaucin (7 mo ago)

yes I top the hydraulic fluid


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Probably have air in the hydraulic system then since you changed the hoses.......Normally, there is no bleeding of the system required on newer smaller tractors just have to let the run for 5 to 15 minutes and they will cycle the air out of the hydraulic system......Try doing this and keep trying to raise the front end loader and see if this works...


----------



## Andy Gaucin (7 mo ago)

tnx tnx tomorrow morning tnx


----------



## Andy Gaucin (7 mo ago)

the nob under the seat? what's for??


----------



## Andy Gaucin (7 mo ago)

is a 2002 l3010


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

You need to get an Operator's Manual for your tractor. It will show you what each knob, lever, button is for plus how to do routine maintenance on the tractor. Here's one example:

ebay.com/itm/234600729129?chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=234600729129&targetid=1263433205254&device=c&mktype=pla&googleloc=9027746&poi=&campaignid=16190447015&mkgroupid=128435277530&rlsatarget=pla-1263433205254&abcId=9300820&merchantid=6367834&gclid=Cj0KCQjwtvqVBhCVARIsAFUxcRu8rhyrFnBQjMYM7K2WJSdlal9ImZCWurR_ylH_Q2mwK0Sn6d-6jt8aAtQQEALw_wcB


----------



## tacticalturnip (9 mo ago)

Andy Gaucin said:


> the nob under the seat? what's for??


That controls the drop rate, or lowering speed, of the 3 point hitch.


----------



## mastrkee (May 8, 2017)

If the bucket functioned before you changed the hoses but not after my first guess is that you have two hoses on the wrong connector at some location.


----------



## Andy Gaucin (7 mo ago)

good news I change the filters and oil hydraulic and works tnx to you!! tnx tnx


----------



## tacticalturnip (9 mo ago)

Andy Gaucin said:


> good news I change the filters and oil hydraulic and works tnx to you!! tnx tnx


Awesome! That's what we like to hear!


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

You may want to check out YouTube videos posted by Messicks….they’re a Kubota dealer and have 100s of videos posted on functions of the tractors and maintenance.


----------



## tacticalturnip (9 mo ago)

TX MX5200 said:


> You may want to check out YouTube videos posted by Messicks….they’re a Kubota dealer and have 100s of videos posted on functions of the tractors and maintenance.


Got to second this, Neil Messick has made some really good, very helpful, videos.


----------



## Srs_usa (Jan 25, 2021)

Andy Gaucin said:


> I just bought it never use a tractor before someone! Colorado area? I just change all the hoses and now the bucket doesn't move it all Any Idea Guys ? tnx For looking


I changed a hose,used wrong type fluid to refill and my hydraulics would not raise bucket,replaced with correct type fluid and it worked like new !!!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

tacticalturnip said:


> That controls the drop rate, or lowering speed, of the 3 point hitch.



It controls the raising speed of the 3 point hitch......3 point hitches don't have any hydraulic down force just up force....


----------



## tacticalturnip (9 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> It controls the raising speed of the 3 point hitch......3 point hitches don't have any hydraulic down force just up force....


It may not have down force, but it often has 400+ pounds hanging off the end and that's going to be playing games with gravity.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

unsquidly said:


> It controls the raising speed of the 3 point hitch......3 point hitches don't have any hydraulic down force just up force....


Those knobs usually control how fast/slow the 3 point lowers


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

DK35vince said:


> Those knobs usually control how fast/slow the 3 point lowers



Then I have been wrong all along......I was told when I bought mine by the dealer that this adjusted to raise speed on the 3 point on the CK3510


----------

